# Apocalypse: Valedor by Guy Haley



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Just got my copy of Damocles in the mail today and a surprise was waiting on the book list inside. Another Apocalypse novel has been confirmed, Valedor by Guy Haley. And after looking that up and finding this, I am very very excited for it.



Defense of Valedor said:


> Defense of Valedor (997.M41) - The Tyranid Hive Fleet Leviathan overruns the Ecclesiarchy world of Valedor in a matter of hours, slaughtering the entire population of pilgrims and Ministorum Adepts, as well as overwhelming a Battle Barge of the Iron Lords Chapter. A small force of Battle-Sisters from the Order of the Sacred Rose represents the only humans to bear witness to the event, having barely fought their way clear of the carnage.


A book where the Tyranids win. Hasn't happened yet in BL, and Guy Haley's Genestealers in Death of Integrity were brilliantly done, so i'm looking forward to seeing how he handles the rest of the swarm. And a Space Marine Chapter that is extremely xenophobic even by Imperial standards, that too sounds like it will make for interesting characters and story.


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

To *Lord of the Night *


Lord of the Night said:


> Just got my copy of Damocles


Please provide us with spoilers for all 4 novellas:

I'm interested whose side each author wrote for; is where any victory for the Imperials. who are usually used as dummies for mighty tau to shoot at; how White Scars and Raven Guard are represented?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That sounds fun. I have had a hard time lately deciding if the Nids or the Eldar Avatar get battered the most across the fluff.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> Just got my copy of Damocles in the mail today and a surprise was waiting on the book list inside. Another Apocalypse novel has been confirmed, Valedor by Guy Haley. And after looking that up and finding this, I am very very excited for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also sounds like good stuff.
Guy is doing a lot of 40k stuff lately it seems!
I hope he does some more stuff along the lines of Baneblade personally


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> A book where the Tyranids win. Hasn't happened yet in BL


Not true! In _Desert Raiders_ we had no human survivors and the Tyranids won.  Mostly due from a trickster in the Warp where the SOS sent out by the Tallarn, reached them earlier in the timeline. Very evil and ironic.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

As it turns out, I was wrong. Sneaky move by BL but it turns out that there are TWO planets named Valedor, and considering that Haley has mentioned that he is writing an Eldar book, I have found this in the Tyranids 6th Edition Codex.



Warzone Valedor said:


> There have been times when the starfaring bio-fleets have fallen foul of Warp storms, never to appear again. The splinter fleet of Kraken that was sent headlong into the Empyrean by the seers of Craftworld Iyanden had an even stranger fate. Its bio-ships later emerged from a dimensional rift into the Valedor System, deep in the Segmentum Solar. The splinter fleet had crossed the span of the galaxy in a matter of years. Worse still, it had emerged right in the path of Hive Fleet Leviathan.
> 
> When Iyanden’s seers learnt of this, panic gripped them. If the bio-matter from Hive Fleet Kraken were to merge with that of Leviathan, the resultant strains of Tyranids would be all but unstoppable, for they would combine the genetic secrets of Ork, Eldar and Human alike. Dreading the repercussions that this unholy union would have upon the craftworlds of the Eldar, the Iyanden council implored their allies on militant Biel-Tan to intercede. Yet despite its swift and deadly attacks, even the Swordwind was unable to keep the hive fleets apart.
> 
> If it were not for a shadowy bargain struck with the Dark Eldar, the paradise planet of Valedor – or Dûriel as the Eldar called it – would have been the birth site of a new doom for the galaxy. By using the Fireheart, a Commorrite artefact of incredible power, the combined forces of the Eldar destroyed Dûriel in a storm of fire and violence just as the Tyranids were about to seize their vile prize. In the process they averted disaster – for a time, at least...


And this entry from the Lexicanum;



Battle of Duriel said:


> In the aftermath of the original battle with Kraken, Iyanden's Farseers had created a Warp Storm to block the Tyranid pursuit. Hundreds of Bio-ships had been caught in the tempest, and the Eldar had assumed them destroyed. However this was not the case, and thanks to the prophecies of Taec Silvereye, Iyanden learned that Kraken's remnants had been returned to the Materium. Worse still, it seemed that Kraken's remains was heading towards Hive Fleet Leviathan, and the Eldar knew that if the fleets were to combine the results could be catastrophic. The Eldar bio-information that Kraken had consumed could be merged with Leviathans resources, creating an unstoppable strain of Eldar-Tyranid hybrids. Thus the Eldar surmised to stop Kraken once more, this time at the world of Duriel. Iyanden was soon aided by Biel-Tan and surprisingly the Dark Eldar of Commorragh in their efforts. The Dark Eldar provided the solution to defeating the Tyranids: triggering a psychic device called the Fireheart that would destroy the core of Duriel and all the alien beasts with it. However it could not be detonated remotely, so the Eldar knew that whoever stayed behind to activate the device would perish with Duriel.
> 
> Soon enough Duriel had erupted into conflict as the Swordwind of Bitel-tan arrived first and bore the brunt of the initial fighting. However Craftworld Iyanden soon came under attack despite not having reached their destination. The unthinkable had happened: the Webway Nexus on Duriel had been compromised, sending swarms of Tyranids through it. Silvereye immediately ordered his Wraith-constructs to defend the Craftworld's own Webway gate and prevent Iyanden itself from being overrun. Soon enough Iyanden's Avatar was awoken and plunged itself into the Tyranid horde. With the aid of the mighty personification of Khaine, the Eldar were able to push the Tyranids back into Iyanden's Webway gate and onto the surface of Duriel itself.
> 
> Iyanden's forces arrived to discover the final battle at Duriel was already underway at a mountain known as Godspeak. Here Biel-tan's Farseers sought to activate the Fireheart as a force of Eldar and Dark Eldar fought to keep the Tyranids at pay. The Eldar fought to the last as the Fireheart was activated and Duriel began to implode. As the planet exploded, Yriel led Iyanden's fleet against the Tyranid Bio-ships in orbit alongside Dark Eldar Attack Craft and finished them off, denying the fusion of Kraken and Leviathan. The Eldar had emerged victorious, but at heavy cost. Worse still, Taec Silereye had perished in Duriel's destruction.


So this novel is not about the Iron Lords. It's about Iyaden, Biel-Tan and the Dark Eldar fighting to prevent Hive Fleets Kraken and Leviathan from merging. Even better!


LotN


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

^

This does indeed sound amazing. I always welcome more Tyranids vs. non-Imperium factions. Especially if it's Dark Eldar & Eldar.


----------

